# [gelöst] Java Stimmgerät bzw. Frequenzerzeugung gesucht



## haukew (5. Dez 2007)

Hallo!
Zwei Dinge vorweg (bevor ich böse angeflamed werde ;-)):
1) Ja, ich habe die Boardsuche benutzt
2) Ich habe vom Programmieren mit Java leider keinen blassen Schimmer 

So, da das geklärt wäre, hier das Problem: Seit Längerem bin ich schon auf der Suche nach einem Programm, welches ich auf mein Handy hochladen und starten kann (so wie z.B. ein Java-Spiel) und womit man

- entweder mein Instrument direkt stimmen kann (Eingangfrequenz -> Anzeige), was aber sehr schwer sein soll (Wegen Störgeräuschen, schlechtes Handymikrofon etc.)
- oder einen bestimmten Ton erzeugen kann, was für Musiker eigentlich ausreicht, z.B. die 6 Saiten der Gitarre, welche da sind:

   E 329,628 Hz
   A 440 Hz
   D 587,330 Hz
   G 783,991 Hz
   H 987,767 Hz
   E 1318,510 Hz

(E-Bass liegt eine Oktave unter der Gitarre ( =halbe Frequenz), sprich:

E 164,814 Hz
A 220 Hz
D 293,665 Hz
G 391,995 Hz
)

###  http://webmetronome.com/tuned-piano.html )

Wie gesagt, SuFu habe ich schon benutzt, aber leider nichts gefunden, was mir weiterhilft...Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee, wie man das realisieren könnte? Da ich im ganzen Netz schon viele Anfragen darauf gefunden habe, die aber alle nicht weiterverfolgt wurden, bzw. auf kommerzielle Programme verweisen, bin ich sicher, es gibt viele Interessenten für so ein Programm.

Gruß, Hauke


----------



## André Uhres (6. Dez 2007)

http://www.getjar.com/products/4660/GuitarTuner

google auch mal mit:
mobile guitar tuner


----------



## haukew (6. Dez 2007)

Perfekt! Das ist genau das, was ich gesucht habe. Hab's installiert und es funktioniert  Danke!


----------

